# Bakery work



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Cool video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7uo6qHKqHE


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not only is that an awesome video ; it made me crave for some fresh baked bread..


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

You too, huh? LOL!


----------

